# Wait time after interview?



## blueline21 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi all, I'm new to this site but have found a lot of great information so far. However I do have a curiosity question; any ideas as to how long it should take to hear back from a department after you complete the final interview? I was told that I would be contacted when the decision was made, but was not given any kind of time frame. It's not a big deal, just anxious! Thanks in advance!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

One would hope that they would have the money budgeted before hand but that is not always the case. A difficult town council could put a damper on their plans.

Place a phone call to whoever interviewed you and ask him.


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

The times can vary based on a number of factors. Being anxious, as most of us were, makes the time period feel that much longer. Take 94c's advice and place a quick phone call, it won't hurt. Otherwise, just stand by and Good Luck!


----------



## AJNystrom (Nov 2, 2006)

I agree with them. However, if they have agreed to put you through an academy which may be coming up soon (say, a summer special position which the R/I A may be required) then I'd hop on the phone and make sure that everything is in place. Check and recheck, there's nothing wrong with making sure things are the way they should be. However, don't make a pain in the ass out of yourself and call every waking moment.

AJ


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

After a final interview? It depends on the dept. A good dept should not be conducting final interviews until they are sure they have the ability to fill the position. Furthermore, a good dept makes the decision immediately after the final interviews are complete. (ususally they know who they want before, the finals are just a formality). So based on that, they should be giving you the courtesy of either placing a call that night, or placing a letter in the mail immediately.

However, I do know of several depts who have left people hanging by a thread for several weeks while they iron out the details. (This should send you a message of what kind of dept you are dealing with.)

Don't be afraid to call and ask, it affects your life in a major way, you're entitled to an answer after a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## secret squirrel (Oct 1, 2006)

i agree, don't be afraid to call and ask but give it a week or two. you don't want to seem like your impatient and trying to rush them. on the other hand, by calling you are showing an intrest and could be a positive thing. If they tell you they have not decided, i would not be in any hurry to call a 2nd time. last thing you want is to be a pain in the [email protected]#.


----------

